# [SOLVED] Volume, Network &amp; Power icons are greyed out but Clock is still fine.



## russbern (Dec 26, 2007)

*[SOLVED] Volume, Network &amp; Power icons are greyed out but Clock is still fine.*

In 'Taskbar and Start menu Properties', Volume, Network & Power icons are greyed out but Clock is still fine.

Please advise.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Volume, Network & Power icons are greyed out but Clock is still fine.*

Hey russbern

It might have something to do with the display options for the notification bar found in the registry editor. Sometimes these files get logged up with past icons from unused and unistalled software and the icons remain, I suggest cleaning the files out and restarting explorer to fix this

1. Select *Start*, Click *Run* and type *Regedit* Press *Enter*.

2. Navigate to the following registry key:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\TrayNotify*

3. On the right hand side select and delete 


*IconStreams*
*PastIconStreams*










4. Close *Regedit*

5. Press *CTRL* + *SHIFT* + *ESC* to bring up *Task manager*

6. Under *Processes* click *Explorer* and select *End Task*

7. Select *File* and *New Task*

8. Type *Explorer.exe* and press *Enter*

When you go into your *Taskbar and Start menu properties* you should see that at first the icons are still grayed out, after ten minutes or after a restart these options should come back and are then useable

Regards




Craig


----------



## russbern (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Volume, Network & Power icons are greyed out but Clock is still fine.*

Thanks Craig, a perfect solution.

Russell


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Volume, Network &amp; Power icons are greyed out but Clock is still fine*

Glad to hear it :grin:

Anytime

Regards




Craig


----------



## underscore_ (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED]*

Joined the forum just to say thanks Craig. Money$


----------

